# [WANTED] turtles in singapore



## theonetortoise (Jul 8, 2017)

Wanted any kind of turtle in singapore pls msg for my friend (experienced keeper)


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 8, 2017)

Seems like I've read that turtles and tortoises are widely available in Singapore.


----------



## wellington (Jul 8, 2017)

I thought the same thing Yvonne said.
Why would you or your friend want just anything, turtle or tortoise? And are you/they looking for someone to buy from, from outside of Singapore or hoping to find another forum member from Singapore?


----------



## Tomotorts (Aug 9, 2017)

theonetortoise said:


> Wanted any kind of turtle in singapore pls msg for my friend (experienced keeper)


Hi bro, got contact?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 9, 2017)

Admittedly it was a few years ago, but Singapore's pet markets were teeming with tortoises when I last went there.
Even foreign and rare types if you had the money. 
Do you mean what tortoises are native to Singapore ?
I don't think there are any, though maybe some turtles.


----------

